# Bali Cube Day 2010



## boyscout (Oct 19, 2010)

Bali always well known as a paradise for tourist. A holiday island. A land of God. But special on 21st of november 2010 Bali will become a paradise for speedcuber. A Cubing Island. A land of cube....


We Indonesian Cuber with Kubus Bali as the organisator and Wicaksono "Chuck" Adi as the WCA delegate present the first official speedcubing competition in bali named:







date : 21st november 2010
venue : denpasar junction plaza
event : 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, OH, BLD, pyraminx, square-1

Please check our website for further information
registration page already open, if you like to register please go to here

If you guys happen to be in Indonesia around that date please kindly drop in to our small competition in Bali.

regards,

Arief Aditya Putra


----------



## Jani (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't come T_T


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2010)

In the next two months, Indonesia will be having 3 competitions at 3 different islands. Bali Cube Day 2010 at Bali, Celebes Open 2010 at Celebes, and Borneo Open 2010 (TBA) at Borneo.

It's kinda hard for me as a delegate to travel between islands, as Indonesia is an archipelago country. I hope sometime in the future we can have a delegate in every major island (Java, Sumatra, Borneo, and Celebes). As for now.. bring it on!


----------



## jordan12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwww. I JUST got back from Bali. Never been to a competition either and that would have been my best chance.


----------



## heribertus ariando (Oct 20, 2010)

I want to comee


----------



## boyscout (Oct 20, 2010)

Attending competition in bali will let you have new experience as from the venue you can go to sanur beach in 10 mnt, kuta beach 20 mnt, seminyak beach 15 mnt, nusa dua beach 30 mnt, just to practice cubing there  (seriously, i've done it many times and it feels good)

@jani
too bad you couldn't come.

@chuck
or you can ask WCA to buy you a private jet.


@jordan
just come back


@ando
please come, so the 3x3 final becomes hotter


----------



## Chuck (Oct 20, 2010)

Will you teach me how to surf? I always want to do it


----------



## boyscout (Oct 20, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Will you teach me how to surf? I always want to do it


 
If you like i can teach the most advance technique to surf :
Surfing under water


----------



## boyscout (Oct 20, 2010)

Registration page already open. Please register here


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see you guy's in Bali 

I do hope to see Feliks "Nutella" Zemdegs, Tabuchi's family, Simon Lim, Jonathan and another Cubers.

See you in Bali and I will stay a bit longer because of Bali is Paradise of culture and the Best place to do sigh seeing ( The nature is still virgin , nice people and of course Fresh Food 24 hours a day  )

I will learn Bali dance heheehehehhehe


----------



## boyscout (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope so see that guys too.

And of course we cant wait to see you mom.





Crazycubemom said:


> I can't wait to see you guy's in Bali
> 
> I do hope to see Feliks "Nutella" Zemdegs, Tabuchi's family, Simon Lim, Jonathan and another Cubers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

The competition is going on right now.
And not even an NR is broken until now.


----------



## mosquito (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone can post some result here? haha


----------



## Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

first round 3x3x3
1. Jihan 12.46 ( best 10,63)
2. Howard Wong Jun Yen 13.71 (best 10.18)
3. Jaka Wahyu Hidayat 15.41 (best 12.38)
4. Azlysha Azmi 15.37 (best 13.30)
5. Arief Aditya Putra 15.61 (best 14.52)
6. Danurweda Handitya 15.76 (best13.91)
7. Bali Catur Pangembara 15.89 (best 13.96)

2x2x2 combined final
1.Howard Wong Jun Yen 4,84 (best 4,16)
2. Jihan 5,22 (best 4.19)
3. Arief Aditya Putra 6.70 (best 5.97)

3x3x3 OH combined final
1. Jihan 20.27 (best 19.61)
2. Howard Wong Jun Yen 22.14 (best 19.16)
3. Arief Aditya Putra 25.82 (best 23.00)
4. Jaka Wahyu Hidayat 26.85 (best 21.38)
5. Danurweda Handitya 28.32 (best 22.52)

Jihan got 11s avg in 2nd round
He also got 1:42s avg 5x5.

Howard got 44 and 46s in 4x4, don't know bout his avg though.
Azlysha got sub 90 in 5x5 single.
Then, they say lots of 7s avg in pyraminx.

I was told by my friend, i dont go to bali.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Go Sha!!! Howard stop getting good 4x4 times!!!


----------



## mosquito (Nov 21, 2010)

cool !

Thanks for the information^^


----------



## Jani (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally, Jihan 9.68s single in the final round.
Indonesia's first sub 10 lol


----------



## mosquito (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulation!!
Jihan sub10!!


----------



## phantom_thief (Nov 21, 2010)

congratz jihan...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 21, 2010)

sub 10 should be epic


----------



## boyscout (Nov 21, 2010)

*Bali Cube Day 2010 results*

Here are all the results of Bali Cube Day 2010

Pyraminx:
1.Bobby Hartanto = 7.71 s
2. Jaka Wahyu Hidayat = 7.72s
3. M. Jihan Khalirulrahman = 11.19s

Square-1
1. Bali Catur Pangembara = 39.35 s
2. I Putu Risca Pramada Yudha = 46.62 s
3. Danurwedha Handitya = 50.54

2x2x2
1. Howard Wong Jun Yen = 4.84 s
2. M. Jihan Khalirulrahman = 5.22 s
3. Arief Aditya Putra = 6.70 s

3x3x3 OH
1. M. Jihan Khalirulrahman = 20.27 s
2. Howard Wong Jun Yen = 22.14 s
3. Arief Aditya Putra = 25.82 s

3x3x3 BLD
1. Wicaksono Adi 1:49.69
2. Jaka Wahyu Hidayat 2:05.97
3. Neogo Rondi 2:10.72

4x4x4
1. Howard Wong Jun Yen = 52.55 s
2. Azlysha Azmi = 1:00.48 s
3. Arief Aditya Putra = 1:01.58 s

5x5x5
1. M. Jihan Khalirulrahman = 1:42.35 s
2. Howard Wong Jun Yen = 1:45.90 s
3. Azlysha Azmi = 1:55.95 s

3x3x3 all finalist
1. M. Jihan Khalirulrahman = 11.80 s (with 9.68 NR single non lucky on the last solve)
2. Howard Wong Jun Yen = 12.71 s
3. Azlysha Azmi = 13.62 s
4. Arief Aditya Putra = 14.46 s
5. Jaka Wahyu Hidayat = 15.04 s
6. Danurweda Handitya = 17.37 s
7. Bobby Hartanto = 18.33 s
8. Deddy Mohammad Kurniawan = 19.72 s
9. Denny Rozak = 20.20 s
10. Herpiko Dwi Aguno = 20.27 s
11. Neogo Rondi = 20,61 s
12. Febrian Anugrah Sakti Rendak : DNF

It was just a small competition with less than 40 cuber, but getting 1 NR on this competition make us more happy. Hope this first competition in Bali will make us grow bigger, and faster.


----------



## Brunito (Nov 21, 2010)

The pyraminx results are EPIC


----------

